# H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals 2005



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Fellas, 

www.slotcars.org/hodra 


Championship Drag Racing Classes and Sponsors are listed.


Creative interpretation and “loopholing” the rules is strongly discouraged. Rigorous honesty is the H.O.D.R.A.® creed.

Please visit the web site and consider joining us for theis event on 9/24 and 9/25 2005 at the Whitmore Lake location of T.S.S. Hobbies in Michigan just 15 minutes north of Ann Arbor. 
Lots of goodies, prizes and new items not available anywhere else. 
T.S.S. Hobbies has just come out with their line of 1/76th scale/gauge drag decals. The first 6 sets are Nostalgia drag/gasser sets. They are the highest quality water slide decals. They are Only available at the shop and unfortunately not through mail order. They are available now and more will be available in the form of new releases at the Grand Nats H.O. Drag racing event. 

Please visit our sponsors list and patronize them. The list is growing every day .

Lodging/accomodations and restaurants are available nearby. The Best Western is the offical hotel for this event. 
The Best Western is at 9897 Main St Whitmore Lake , MI 48189. The phone number is 734- 449-2058 

The new drag strip is completed, shipped and set up. Testing commences . You can view it at:

www.fulltiltspeedways.com

The vico-elastic "Sorbothane" lined "catch box" is installed and track is also equipped with steel flat bar to stop magnet cars in less than 6 feet. The cars should theoretically never even meet the "catch box" failsafe. 

H.O.D.R.A. is honored to have Mr. Troy Mead as the 2005 H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals logo designer. The usual particpant decal will be upgraded this year from a decal to an actual dash plaque for your race box. This will only be available to 2005 Grand National particpants It will include this years rendition of the H.G.N. 2005 logo designed by Troy. The final version has been sent to Tom and Bill Curtis who have sent it to their design printer. Let me tell you that the design is AWESOME! If you like Troy's work...you won't be disappointed in this years nostalgic and colourful project. Thanks Troy! or should I say, Senor Topolino! 

Drag racers from IL, MI, PA. NY. ME, WV and OH as well as Ont. CAN are registered to particpate. 


( HODRA has just expanded to two locations across the pond in the U.K. 10 new members in the north of the U.K. The drag strip is located above a local pub. Very cool Steve! )

More information is forthcoming. 

Join Us at:
9547 Main St. Whitmore Lake, MI 48189
734 - 975 -1737


----------

